
Show HN: Music Video Dispenser - sigvef
https://www.musicvideodispenser.com/
======
deskamess
Awesome... any plans to let others contribute ambient/other effects? If you
allow monetization, you could take a cut as well per sale.

Long term, as others have asked, would like to see a "timeline effects"
editor. Given an audio clip, allow for the insertion/removal/overlay of
effects at various time points. Make the export/import of these "timeline
effects" possible via some format. Once rendered, it is no longer needed, but
the timeline definition file would be nice to have for sharing during the
creation phase, and for subsequent regeneration.

~~~
sigvef
That's a cool monetization model. More effects are coming up for sure, and we
would definitely like to see what sorts of awesome effects the community can
come up with!

------
JTxt
It looks like a start to a remake of the visualization plugin for Winamp,
Milkdrop2. Apparently opensource now.

[https://sourceforge.net/projects/milkdrop2/](https://sourceforge.net/projects/milkdrop2/)

There's many many presets/scripts made for it.

[http://ghostco.de/milkdrop_pack/](http://ghostco.de/milkdrop_pack/)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdL_JSsY6qo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdL_JSsY6qo)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoshHRG1Qbk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoshHRG1Qbk)

I see someone started to port it to the web:
[https://github.com/gattis/milkshake](https://github.com/gattis/milkshake)
(though it did not work for me in chrome.)

Edit: here's one that works, you can edit the presets:

[https://butterchurnviz.com/](https://butterchurnviz.com/)

------
djaychela
This has potential, IMO.

I'm mostly a music tech teacher and sometime music producer, and a very basic
programmer (of the use some modules with a lot of stackoverflow reading!), and
I just produced a few python scripts to make some stock videos for my tracks
that have been released; there were about 80 or so, so I knocked up a script
to take the CSV output from the distribution company and tie that up with the
image from the release to make a video background, and then another script to
set ffmpeg to make a video with that static image, then uploaded all of them
to YouTube. I would have liked to make them more interesting by using some of
ffmpeg's visualisation abilities in there, but I didn't want to spend too much
time on it given the amount of plays they are likely to get (rounding over all
of them... zero, although they've streamed and sold reasonably well given the
zero promotion we've done).

Reason for doing all that is that the distribution company does something
similar, but only 5 minutes of the track (most are 7 minutes plus). I'd think
there would be some market in finding distribution companies (mine is
Labelworx) and being able to produce interesting, automated videos?

<pedantry mode on> HN: It's not a graphic equaliser, it's a spectrum analyser
in the demo video </pedantry off>

~~~
dwarri
I'd like to know more about what automated video solutions you think
distribution companies would like to use. There are companies like Rotor
already doing this for individual musicians, but their offering seems a little
complicated. Would you mind if I emailed you?

~~~
djaychela
No, email away (not sure how much help I'd be!) - email is my HN username @
gmail.com

------
FunnyLookinHat
Allowing multiple backgrounds, and rotating the background at different points
by reacting to the music would be a nice touch - I kept waiting for the
background to change.

~~~
JepZ
me 2

------
itake
This looks freaking awesome! It would be super cool if you could link this up
with one of the many HQ royalty free photography websites like Unsplash[0].

[0] [https://unsplash.com/](https://unsplash.com/)

------
JohnJamesRambo
I'm confused about what makes this special. Is it just an image behind an
equalizer graphic?

~~~
nix0n
Easy YouTube export is the new feature here.

------
spiderfarmer
Great idea. Could really use some more ambient effects.

Also, I wouldn't be surprised if Soundcloud copied this and added it as a pro
feature.

------
kmfrk
Sweet project. The equalizer is going to make it seem a little repetitive, but
I'm sure you've got other equalizers planned.

A lyrics-based music video generator would be a cool thing to tackle, although
that'd require timestamping.

------
fil_a_del_fee_a
THANK YOU! I needed something like this badly. I created my own static image
videos using Adobe Premier but it took way too long. Kudos!!!

Market this towards music producers. Mainly those who compose instrumentals.
Hip-Hop, Dubstep, EDM, etc...

------
gogoro
Really nice web service. Already started pushing it on some of my friends that
are making music, and they love it. More effects would be very much
appreciated :)

------
jaflo
This is really weird, I began working on a similar project recently, although
I tried to implement all of the audio processing and rendering client-side
using canvas and ffmpeg.js. Kept running into memory issues though. Using a
MediaRecorder was going to be my next step.

One suggestion: on the export screen, you provide two options. I would add
some text that clarifies what quality basic and full HD are (or how else these
two options differ).

~~~
sigvef
We looked at using ffmpeg.js too since we wanted faster-than-real-time and
constant frame rate rendering. It's too slow though, so we went with
MediaRecorder instead. Thanks for the suggestion on the export screen!

------
mattesar
This is great, I've been making music for fun and have been looking for an
easy way to make Youtube videos for them because I want to release them under
Creative Commons later. My only option was doing it via a video editing
software (which I find cumbersome).

Thank you, this helps me save a lot of time.

------
t3ra
Adding a few demos would be great (esp since its not supported on firefox)

~~~
sigvef
We added a YouTube video!
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fv0-D6hVaU8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fv0-D6hVaU8)

~~~
t3ra
Awesome :) any plans to opensource part the code ? I am esp interested in
learning how u managing to support high CPU usage and resource cost

~~~
shefaliprateek
+1

------
utexaspunk
I don't know if I'd call the output of that a music "video". I was expecting
something that perhaps splices together video segments from youtube in tempo
with the music.

------
ginisksam
Waiting for the EXPORTING screen box for ages & decided to terminate.

2ndly yeah what so great of having an image with equalizer bar moving..

Did i miss anything ?!

------
shefaliprateek
Awesome! great work.

I'm a programmer, but - I've always wondered how does one go about
making/generating such videos?

------
nvahalik
Only watched the demo... thought that the ARRL's Podcast had started playing!
Same song!

------
somidscr21
I tried to do this with a song of mine. Every time it got to 100% the page
crashed out.

------
Something1234
I was expecting a kiosk machine, kind of disappointed, but its still a cool
project.

~~~
sigvef
Maybe we can kickstart a physical kiosk machine? I heard they're all the rage
nowadays [0].

[0]: [http://www.theverge.com/2016/11/10/13584488/snapchat-snap-
in...](http://www.theverge.com/2016/11/10/13584488/snapchat-snap-inc-
spectacles-vending-machine-snapbot-available)

------
gallerdude
Neat!

